# اختلاف ارقام مزامير الاجبية عن مزامير الكتاب المقدس



## joseph55 (26 مارس 2011)

عندى سؤال
دى اول مشاركة لى وسؤالى هو لية بتختلف ارقام مزامير الاجبية عن مزامير الكتاب المقدس ولية مش موجود المزمور 151 فى الكتاب المقدس مع انه موجود فى الطبع القبطية ؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مارس 2011)

الإختلاف ناتج عن إلتزام الكنيسة القبطية - وكل الكنائس العريقة معاً - بالترجمة السبعينية  ، وهى المعترف بها من رب المجد ورسله القديسين والكنيسة كلها خلال القرون الأولى

ولكن هذه الجزئية لا تؤثر على الإيمان المسيحى


----------



## joseph55 (27 مارس 2011)

مهو الترجمة السبعينية ماخوزة عن الترجمة العبرية يبقى اية سبب اختلاف الترجمة اساسا


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

*هذا هو السبب في اختلاف الترقيم بين النص العبري والترجمة السبعينية، ففي النص الأخير إنضم المزموران 9 و 10 في مزمور واحد، وهكذا أيضًا المزموران 114 و 115، بينما انقسم المزموران 116 و 147 كل منهما إلى مزمورين منفصلين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*هو اختلاف ترقيم بين السبعينية وبين العبرية
القبطية اعتمادها فى الاصل على السبعينية 
لكن المحتوى بتاع المزامير واحد بين الاتنين 
* *                     في الطبعة القبطية (الأجبية* *في الطبعة البيروتية (العبري)*

*1.                     رقم المزمور 9* *إنقسم إلى مزمورين 9، 10*
*2.                     المزمور 113* *إنقسم إلى مزمورين 114، 115*
*3.                     المزمورين 114، 115* *جمعوا إلى مزمور واحد رقم 116*
*4.                     المزمورين 146، 147* *جمعوا إلى مزمور واحد رقم 147*
*
*



*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*بالاضافة للمزمور 151 اللى بيحكى فيه داود اختياره من وسط اخوته ليمسح ملكا على اسرائيل بيقرا فى الكنائس الرسولية وموجود فى السبعينية 
**انا صغيرا كنت في اخوتي،        وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي.* *2- يداي صنعتا الارغن،        واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا*
 *3- من هو الذي يخبر سيدي،        هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه.*
 *4- هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني  من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا*
 *5- اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني        والرب لم يسر بهم.*
 *6- خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني        فلعنني باوثانه.*
 *7- و لكن انا سللت سيفه        الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.*
 *8- ونزعت العار عن بني        اسرائيل. هلليلويا*

*وكان يقال انه لا اصل عبرى له وانه فقط موجود فى السبعينية لكن وجدوا نص المزمور فى كهوف قمران *


----------



## My Rock (27 مارس 2011)

إختلاف الرقم يرجع لتقسيم اكثر من مزمور لاكثر من رقم لكن المحتوى يبقى نفسه تماماً.
سبب إختلاف الترقيم هو بسبب عدم وجود ترقيم في الأصول القديمة و اصلاً و الترقيم شئ تسهيلي وُجد لاحقاً.


----------



## joseph55 (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير على اهتمامكم وردكم


----------

